# M.E.C.A. M1-M3 Class



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I want to Compete in M class Meca..I have a Ranger (single Cab) with a blow thru enclosure..Meca will be here next week (saturday) only 3 catagories in the modified class..Will I be accepted into the class or will I have to compete in Radical X


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

You will be in Modex 1-3 more than likely


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

The problem is that there will not be a modex class because its a 1x event they will have 13 classes 3 novice 3 street 3 mod and 1 Radical x the other three are for the DBSPL..So does that mean im stuck in Radical x???


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes you will be in Radical X but the good news because it's a single point event there probably won't be alot of actual radical x guys there just guys in the same or similar boat that your in , probably be a good test and tune for you and a chance to see how everything works.


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Hello,
Found out today that my enclosure is tuned to 44 hz, istny that too low? the settings on the amplifier phaze bass eq are all set at 0 where should they be? and what lastminute tips does anyone advise??


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Really just depends on your cabin gain, but usually it is higher for most people than 44hz
You may get a decent score in DB tuned around 44hz


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Just got back from the sound off...I hit a 149.8 and took 1st place my ranger took them by surprise no one expected it...When I post my video..you will know..why..


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

jrlozano said:


> Just got back from the sound off...I hit a 149.8 and took 1st place my ranger took them by surprise no one expected it...When I post my video..you will know..why..


Well done, congratulations!  Looking forward to pics or video..


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Here is a video I just edited length..I will also add some pictures...Thanks guy's for all your help...it made a big difference..:laugh:

YouTube - The Ranger 1st SPL Run


----------

